# Lonely here



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

I love living in MX! I love my little house. I love cheaper living, and my kids never want to go back to the U.S. However, I left some very dear friends back home. I had a lot in common with them, and found it so very easy to talk to any of them. I am here with my husband (who is MX) as well as my Daughter and son in law (who is also MX) love my daughter, but not to much on philosophical, political, religious, scientific conversations there. I am a writer, and lecturer. I have a degree in Linguistics, and Cultural anthropology. I am lonely, and very bored. I have no one who can or will just sit down for tea and good conversation. Anyone else live in the Monclova Coahuila area? Any expat groups that meet in the area? anything....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you can find some kindred souls here, if not in person. However, if you don't find a group, you might start one and announce it in the appropriate places where expats might notice. Once in a while, invite your friends from the north to visit you in Mexico; or, take a trip to Lake Chapala, where you will find a lot of expats and the Lake Chapala Society, etc.


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Ana! Welcome to our little group. I can relate to your concerns since I am "single and sixty" and living alone in Nayarit. I felt the same way for about a year after I arrived. I've been here for ten years now and, wow!, things have changed ... I hardly have a moment to myself! How did I get rid of the loneliness? I went out and got a job! I have had both paying jobs (teaching English) and volunteer positions (working with animals, feeding the hungry, helping at a children's library, etc.). You meet such wonderful people while volunteering! I'm SERIOUS! Be up-front about your needs with people you meet. I'm sure there are a few folks around who feel the same way you do. You just haven't found them yet because you've been sticking close to home. I encourage you to find some organizations who need help and jump in with all your enthusiasm. Good luck, Dear!


----------



## 13JohnnyL (Jun 27, 2010)

Ana, if you can't find a regular group to discuss your interests with, I suggest you install a VOIP such as Skype and ask your friends to do the same. It's free to download, install, and use. All you need is a headset/mic or microphone + speakers.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your situation.

Many folks in the states and in down here are in the same situation. Like others have indicated you have to get out to meet others. One can go to a religious place where others are, to the elks, rotary international, etc. Have to say its the same for everyone, one must get out of the house and out of the grocery store. 

Good Luck


----------

